# Justifying a camera upgrade?



## Hikaribushi (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi folks,

My first DSLR is a Canon 10D that I bought used from a colleague about 7 years ago.  The quality of the RAW images was far superior to the inexpensive point a click I'd been using prior to that, and I was very happy with the purchase.  Over time I purchased a couple of lenses that I also like very much, as well as a tripod, and more recently a backpack camera/gear bag.  The camera sat in my closet for the last two years as I drifted away from taking photos, but over the past few months I've come back to it and started taking photos again.  I've learned more in the last couple of months about my camera than I ever knew before.  I used to essentially use it as a point and shoot camera on the automatic setting, and was satisfied with the results at the time.  That is no longer the case this time around, so I became the student; I've been shooting more and enjoying myself tremendously while learning more about how to use my camera in manual mode (along with the other semi-automatic settings).  I've also signed up for some photography classes in October.

That said, I'm no longer as impressed with the quality of the images. whether shot on automatic or manual.  Specifically the color (or lack thereof), even when using a polarizing filter on sunny days.  Most of the photos I take no longer look vibrant and as colorful as I remember.  Even night photos, or photos taken at sunset don't quite match up with what I'm looking for in terms of clarity, detail, and color.  I've been experimenting between the settings while shooting a stationary object (i.e. my car), and while there is variance in how the photos turn out, there is always that lack of color, sharpness, and the photos are just not as vibrant.  Perhaps my expectations are just unreasonable.  I find that I can make some of my photos look better if I touch them up using software afterwards, but even so the line between a good touch up and going to far is easily crossed; it is a fine balance.

I started looking at what DSLR cameras Canon has on the market today (so I could still use the lenses that I have).  One of the things I learned is that my 10D captures images at 6.3MP, which is just a bit better than the 5MP images captured by my wife's iPhone.  That of course planted a seed in my head that it was a good time to upgrade to a new DSLR, that this upgrade would increase the quality of my photos in terms of color, depth, sharpness, and how vibrant they are.  I've looked at everything from a 5D Mark II to a 60D, both new and used.  In a few weeks I'm going to Prague with my wife, and I plan to use the opportunity to take lots, and lots of photos of this beautiful city.  That said, I'm worried that my Canon 10D just isn't up to the task anymore, and that I'm going to end up with faded, washed-out looking photos no matter what I try to do.

So there are a number of thoughts, questions, concerns that have been going through my head for the last few weeks as I window shop and vacillate on the matter.  Are my photos the way they are on account of my lack of experience and technique with the Canon 10D, or is the 10D showing it's age?  Is there a way to calibrate/clean the 10D to return it to glory, or is it time to update/upgrade to a 5D Mark II or 60D?  

I'm not completely convinced that I need to update/upgrade rather than improve my technical expertise with the 10D or I would already have pulled the trigger.  That said, I've been unhappy with the quality of my photos since starting up again, so I'd like to ask you for your insight on the matter.  My feelings won't be hurt if the consensus is that I need to continue to work on my technique; I would just like to understand more about the issue so I can make a decision and move on.  Thank you all very much for your time and insight.

For reference I'm going to include a pair of images from yesterday's photo shoot.  These photos were taken mid afternoon on a partially cloudy day, without the polarizing filter.  The first image is the original photo (edited only to make it smaller from the original RAW format), the second image is a cropped and touched up version of the same photo.  The second version is obviously way over-done but I liked that particular look for this car photo.


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you have any EF-S lenses? They will not work on the full-frame 5D. You are going to be blown away by the jump in image quality if you switch to fill-frame, though!


----------



## Hikaribushi (Aug 20, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> Do you have any EF-S lenses? They will not work on the full-frame 5D. You are going to be blown away by the jump in image quality if you switch to fill-frame, though!



Hi TheBiles,

Thank you very much for your response.  The two lenses I have are EF28-135mm F3.5-5.6 IS USM and EF100-400MM F4.5-5.6L IS USM.  I suppose this means they'd work on the full frame 5D?  I've also just read the following article:   When is it time to upgrade your DSLR? | The Image Doctors

While the article is specific to Nikon, the point it makes is clear: the differences between early DSLR cameras and newer ones are of the quantum leap variety, while the the updates for the most recent cameras are more "evolutionary" than "revolutionary".  This would suggest I'd see a big quality improvement between the 10D and a full frame 5D Mark II.  I know this is probably very obvious to most knowledgeable folks, my apologies as I'm still catching up.


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 20, 2012)

Both of those will work on the 5D. I was amazed at the difference between a 7D and a 5D. You're going to be in a whole different world from the 10D!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

Upgrade. When you come back with your new camera I wan to see how AMAZED you are!


----------



## Hikaribushi (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I've gone ahead and ordered a new Canon 5D Mark II and it should be delivered by Wednesday.  I was admittedly close to pulling the trigger prior to registering here to seek insight, and I'm really glad I stopped in here first.  This looks like a great community with a wealth of information, and I'm grateful to be able to make this purchase devoid of doubt.  Thank you both TheBiles and MLeeK for your insight, and stay tuned for that OMGWOW post hopefully some time Wednesday evening or Thursday morning.

 :goodvibe:


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

It will be preceded by the "What the heck is all of this" post!


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 21, 2012)

Do what you have to but get a 5D.


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 21, 2012)

You'll discover that what you get when you upgrade isn't just higher resolution -- frankly, most people don't use all the resolution their cameras offer.  What you DO get is better sensor performance, better dynamic range, the ability to shoot at higher ISOs in lower light and still have even less noise than you'd get from your 10D.  

The EF lenses will work with ANY Canon EOS body (crop-frame or full-frame).  As long as you don't own any "EF-S" lenses (with the "-S" suffix) then you don't have any restrictions.  (Actually... it occurs to me that the 10D was uniquely special and that you couldn't use EF-S lenses on that body, but I'm not looking it up and my memory isn't what it used to be -- so don't take me to task on that if I'm wrong.)

Anyway... a 5D II is a fantastic camera (and the 5D III is even better still... but a lot more expensive.  You can currently get pretty good deals on the 5D II.)  If you can afford a 5D II, that's the way I'd go.  Otherwise, get the 60D.

I shoot with a 5D II.  But I also own a 60Da (the "a" is a special edition of the 60D intended only for use doing astrophotography.  The 60Da uses a different and somewhat unique IR blocking filter in front of the sensor as compared to the IR blocking filter used in all of the other DSLRs.)  I'm pretty familiar with the workings of both bodies.


----------



## belial (Aug 22, 2012)

TheBiles said:
			
		

> Do you have any EF-S lenses? They will not work on the full-frame 5D. You are going to be blown away by the jump in image quality if you switch to fill-frame, though!



If memory serves the 10D was not compatible with EF-S lenses even though they possess the aps-c size sensor

Edit: confirmed 10D was the last apsc soze sensor that could not mount efs lenses. Efs  lenses were developed at the release of the 20D


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 22, 2012)

belial said:


> TheBiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, today I learned. The 10D really is old. 


Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Hikaribushi (Aug 22, 2012)

And today I've learned that the 5D Mark II is absolutely amazing.  I received the camera today, charged the battery, and took some quick shots around the house.  The quality of the images literally took my breath away, gave me goosebumps, and put a HUGE smile on my face.  I think I'm in love!

And yes, the 10D really is old.


----------



## Hikaribushi (Aug 22, 2012)

My apologies for the double post; here is the very first photo taken with the new camera.  It was taken indoors using natural light and a pair of floor lamps.  The subject is my American Mastiff Kali aka Big Baby (and she needs her eyes cleaned before I take further photos).


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations!

I'm using a 6.3 megapixel Canon Digital rebel, which is similar to your 10D, so I understand your concerns and motivations. I plan to upgrade also as soon as I have the money. I'll probably get a Pentax K-5.


----------



## RxForB3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I didn't realize the EF-S lenses didn't work on full frame bodies.  Now my beloved Mark III will have to go back since I can't justify the money for the camera AND lenses to cover the range of my 18-55 and 55-250 kit lenses.  I'm thinking I'll get a Mark II at least.  Any thoughts on getting the 24-105 f/4L or buying just the body and a separate lens?


----------

